# Wareham Sgt.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Wareham sergeant 
to be honored 

WAREHAM — 

Police Sgt. Glen Gifford will be honored Monday at a ceremony at the Wareham police station for his efforts in delivering and reviving a baby earlier this week. 
The ceremony will begin at 11:15 a.m. on the front steps. Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey will present Sgt. Gifford with a citation from her and Gov. Mitt Romney. 
Early Wednesday, Sgt. Gifford responded to a 911 call that a woman was going into labor in the Police Department's parking lot. 
After delivering the baby, he noticed that the child was unresponsive, and he administered mouth-to-mouth and CPR to revive the child. 



Date of Publication: August 12, 2006 on Page A05


----------

